# More Thump Thump Music For You



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you lot know of some more House and Trance for free download, if anyone here actually likes that stuff.

http://www.djschrism-don1.com h34r:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Hehe, takes me back a few years to programming late at night to a bit of trance. Did you mix this?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. Downloaded. I love trance.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not trance but I mixed all this http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=42275&hl=

let me know what you think.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is one of the best 'mega-mixes' Ive seen/heard, all the best ones are in there...

Gave me goosebumps..


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Clum, yes, all me. Inhale is a bit of a mish-mash of styles, and Exhale I just wanted to get all the ~135 bpm out of the way (I still have a stack of 138-140 sitting at the decks!).

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=31316470255 is the Facebook group that has all the releases I have been responsible for.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

That's cool, quite into electronic music myself (only listening though!) not listened to to much trance recently though, I listened to Input & Output last night while revising, nice to hear some of the classics again.

I guess you DJ live on decks too then? I know a guy who does a bit of DJing in Birmingham sometimes and nothing beats seeing him practicing at home, and all the great new tracks he has  Where do you look for new tracks to use?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Call me old-fashioned if you like







- Do I care ??? :lol: But I HATE House and Trance music :yucky:

(and I use the term 'music' advisedly) 

But apparently this track is all the rage for some strange reason:





 :skirt:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Post content deleted. Somehow it managed to duplicate itself.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Haha, nice but there was one thing... no two things, wrong with that video.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clum said:


> Haha, nice but there was one thing... no two things, wrong with that video.


The black oblongs (with French text) possibly ??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But apparently this track is all the rage for some strange reason:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact, it's ALL OVER YouTube in the last couple of days. Couple of versions have already taken 65,000+ hits 

This appears to be one of the better, 'original' versions:






Unfortunately, they all have the black stripes in place. 

Me ? :huh: I prefer the second Brunette. Not only got 'attitude', but some nice curves. :wub:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

If only the actual track was a bit better lol


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I only do it at home, but have played Ibiza, clubs in London, full moon festival in Thailand, Maldives etc...

I just hit places like http://www.djdownload.com for the tracks - there are loads of sites out there though. Juno, Trackitdown, Audiojelly, Beatport etc.

I only do it for fun, and if people want to hear it, great.

Glad you liked it though.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Call me old-fashioned if you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be old fashion as well, sooner have this type of thing h34r:






Mike


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MIKE said:


> I must be old fashion as well, sooner have this type of thing h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A touch of bias there, methinks


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Im really into my house and trance.

Got really into it in the late 90's (96 onwards!).

Started DJ'ing in 1999. Kept it up for just over 5 years (professionally!). I still have my decks now and a heap of records sitting in the cupboards. Occasionally splash out on the bay and pick up a few more just to sit in the cupboard.

Still got my decks (in the garage in their coffin!), just never get chance to use them! BIG :cry2:

Really feel like cracking them out just to keep on top of my scratching!

What's weird for me is that all the 'big' tunes I was into 'back in the day' are now being re-released on compilation albums and labeled "Classics". At 27 years old tis makes me feel very "old"!


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I deliberately look for old tunes, rehashed. I call them 'Hard Cheese', and I always put a few in when I play out.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Don1 said:


> I deliberately look for old tunes, rehashed. I call them 'Hard Cheese', and I always put a few in when I play out.


Had a quick listen to your stuff earlier..... pretty good, if a bit "housy" for me......

Best mash-up doing the rounds at the minute IMO is Push (Legacy) vs Freefall (Skydive). Two tunes that on their own are so good but yet when they come together it takes them both up a level.....


----------

